# Waypoint SW1 Results



## mjh648 (Sep 1, 2020)

Learned my lesson with My Soil Test and sent in my soil to Waypoint. Any general feedback is appreciated.



Used 18 lbs of with Nitro-Phos Sweet Green 11-0-4 (Organic and controlled release) right after I sent the results in and then going to follow up with another fertilizer around 10/31.

Some questions::


should I be concerned enough with the 5.9 ph and getting it up to 6.5 to put down that much lime? I guess it's being recommended because the grass will take the nutrients better at that optimal 6.5 correct?

what fertilizer do you recommend using on 10/31? Weather should still be high 70s and high 50s so it shouldn't be dormant yet correct? Read that potassium needs to be applied during the growing season to be available for uptake by the lawn.

should I be adding more potassium than what I would be adding with the fall fertilizer? I added almost 0.4 lb / 1000 SF in my latest application but I don't know how to reconcile where that would put my K from it being increased from 47.9 PPM and what the optimum level really is.

should I be worried about my manganese being so low?

Appreciate the help. Might be over analyzing this.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Yes, you need the 63lb of Calcitic lime per ksqft.

You should add potassium. I don't know much about st. Augustine, so I cant help with nitrogen. If the grass is growing and you are mowing, then you can do potassium. You want to do around 1lb/ksqft per month. It will take a while, so retest next year.

Don't worry about manganese right now. Let's work the lime/potassium first.

Next test, you can do the cheaper S3M since your pH was below 7.


----------



## mjh648 (Sep 1, 2020)

Thanks @g-man.

So at the bottom it's telling me for lime, N, P and K to apply 63-5-1-5 / 1000 SF over the next year?

Here is how I would think I would need to apply:


50lb/1000sf of calcitic lime now and 13lb/1000sf in 4-6 months or halve it and do 31.5 lb each application.

5 lb / 1000sf of N broken up into (5) 1 lb/1000 sf application

calculate how much P and K that I put down with the (5) N applications and make sure over the year I get 1 lb / 1000 sf of P and 5 lb / 1000 SF of K and just make sure my grass isn't dormant when applying.

For the potassium I saw a muriate of potash that is 0-0-60. I'm guessing that would be acceptable.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Do the 50lb of lime approach. It takes a while to move thru the soil profile.

I prefer sulfate of potash if you can find it. Check the soil remediation guide for other products/options.


----------



## mjh648 (Sep 1, 2020)

@g-man 10-4 thanks


----------



## mjh648 (Sep 1, 2020)

@g-man recs on brand for calcitic lime? Seeing Espoma Lightning Lime and Solucal Enhanced lime? Have called 4-5 places around town and nobody stocks it. Would be on lawn and pest control supply (https://www.lawnandpestcontrolsupply.com/products/solu-cal-premium-enhanced-lime?_pos=1&_sid=dfbf221c3&_ss=r) and Do My Own (https://www.domyown.com/espoma-organic-lightning-lime-lawn-food-p-14652.html)

Do I need to look at any % in the label to determine how much lime is in each bag or is it a 1:1 ratio?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Check Lowes. They might have two types, the cheap and the fast. If you use the fast, follow the label rates/frequency, but still apply a total of 63lb. If you find the cheap, try to make sure it is the calcitic lime (in the back of the bag in the small print).


----------



## mjh648 (Sep 1, 2020)

@g-man got the Lowes for like $11/25lb bag which isn't that bad. I have a handheld PH, moisture, light probe i got off amazon and I can't find anywhere in my front/back that has anywhere close to that PH level but maybe those devices are POS and I should just toss it. I thought I read about not throwing down lime when your lawn is stressed. Still going to touch 95F in my area so I think I should wait to apply.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

POS device for pH.

95F and stress are not the same. If it is stressed, then wait.


----------



## mjh648 (Sep 1, 2020)

Ah okay. I assumed they were the same since I see a lot of interchangeability with temperature and lawn stress when discussing post emergents.


----------

